# British Pubs



## crc (Jul 4, 2010)

Are there any in spain, as looking at opening one with all the traditional things in the pub food n drink wise. Can it be exported from the uk to spain, so we have the traditional pint etc.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

crc said:


> Are there any in spain, as looking at opening one with all the traditional things in the pub food n drink wise. Can it be exported from the uk to spain, so we have the traditional pint etc.


Er....... yes! there are 100s on the costa del sol! 

Jo xxx


----------



## sensationalfrog (Mar 31, 2010)

jojo said:


> Er....... yes! there are 100s on the costa del sol!
> 
> Jo xxx


used to be 1000's,now hundreds,if your talking about real ale though,nobody serves that,no cellars i guess to keep temperature correct as most bars are small lock ups so therefore no suppliers,tho you can get spitfire/ruddles etc in bottles

on the other hand you are probably a troll


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

sensationalfrog said:


> used to be 1000's,now hundreds,if your talking about real ale though,nobody serves that,no cellars i guess to keep temperature correct as most bars are small lock ups so therefore no suppliers,tho you can get spitfire/ruddles etc in bottles
> 
> on the other hand you are probably a troll


Any of you could be trolls couldnt you!!!??? But its not polite to suggest that without any evidence! 

Jo


----------



## crc (Jul 4, 2010)

So someone who wants to open a pub in a spain is a troll? WTF

on the real ale issue though, I may think bout that as one i'm looking at has a small cellar, although it's not a pub atm and would have to convert it.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

crc said:


> So someone who wants to open a pub in a spain is a troll? WTF


Ignore him, he's been silly arent you Frog! 

Jo xx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

crc said:


> on the real ale issue though, I may think bout that as one i'm looking at has a small cellar, although it's not a pub atm and would have to convert it.


If it can be done it would have been 100o times over! But look into it and see what you think!!??? Knowledge is king and you need it to make an informed decision!

Jo xxx


----------



## crc (Jul 4, 2010)

jojo said:


> If it can be done it would have been 100o times over! But look into it and see what you think!!??? Knowledge is king and you need it to make an informed decision!
> 
> Jo xxx


I will defo.


----------



## sensationalfrog (Mar 31, 2010)

jojo said:


> If it can be done it would have been 100o times over! But look into it and see what you think!!??? Knowledge is king and you need it to make an informed decision!
> 
> Jo xxx


sorry just seemed to be a daft question to me,thought everyone knew spain is over run with brit pubs
what they dont know is that most of these bars lose the brits that buy them a lot of money


----------



## sensationalfrog (Mar 31, 2010)

sensationalfrog said:


> sorry just seemed to be a daft question to me,thought everyone knew spain is over run with brit pubs
> what they dont know is that most of these bars lose the brits that buy them a lot of money


by the way if you are interested in buying a bar here i can give you a bit of advice,had one for 7 years,can answer most questions,had pubs in england too b4 that


----------



## crc (Jul 4, 2010)

sensationalfrog said:


> by the way if you are interested in buying a bar here i can give you a bit of advice,had one for 7 years,can answer most questions,had pubs in england too b4 that


can you help me with what licences are needed?

I've run several mess bars.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

sensationalfrog said:


> sorry just seemed to be a daft question to me,thought everyone knew spain is over run with brit pubs
> what they dont know is that most of these bars lose the brits that buy them a lot of money



I agree, but its worth asking I guess!?! Sometimes people need to research their ideas and find out how viable they are for themselves! You never know!

The "British pub" where we have sunday lunch occasionally seems to be doing fairly well. Its run by a lovely (altho quite scary!!) Scottish lady in a back street of Fuengirola. Its in the sort of place you wouldnt think would bring many customers, but its always full when we've been there - alot of Spanish too!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## crc (Jul 4, 2010)

jojo said:


> I agree, but its worth asking I guess!?! Sometimes people need to research their ideas and find out how viable they are for themselves! You never know!


agree with that, could of changed for all I know.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

crc said:


> agree with that, could of changed for all I know.


Whatever you do, look carefully before you part with any money. Opening bars, any bars in Spain at the moment is fraught with risks. Lots of people have lost lots of money and have worked their butts off for very little/no reward

Jo xxx


----------



## crc (Jul 4, 2010)

jojo said:


> Whatever you do, look carefully before you part with any money. Opening bars, any bars in Spain at the moment is fraught with risks. Lots of people have lost lots of money and have worked their butts off for very little/no reward
> 
> Jo xxx


yeah, I know I have to and it won't be easy.


----------



## sensationalfrog (Mar 31, 2010)

crc said:


> can you help me with what licences are needed?
> 
> I've run several mess bars.


well i guess your buying or will buy a lease,that place will have a licence unless you ar buying an old shop or something,if your doing that be very careful,its complicated to change the use of premises unless you have a very good recommended lawyer,for example is it was a shoe shop,the people living above may oppose change of use etc,i know people that have nearlly commited suicide when convirting an empty local,the probs they got from the council were unbeleivable

having said that if there is a bar there already should be no prob,your new landlord will likely help you as well,as he wants the 20% he gets from the sale and the increased rent from you,you just have to change name with council really so they know who to send bills too,you will get a visit from enviromental heath,if all is ok you will be unlikely to see them again,make sre you ask landlord and get it in writing,that no alterations have been done to the plans the council have

to sum up buying an existing bar is easier than converting a property to be a bar,a lot


----------



## crc (Jul 4, 2010)

sensationalfrog said:


> well i guess your buying or will buy a lease,that place will have a licence unless you ar buying an old shop or something,if your doing that be very careful,its complicated to change the use of premises unless you have a very good recommended lawyer,for example is it was a shoe shop,the people living above may oppose change of use etc,i know people that have nearlly commited suicide when convirting an empty local,the probs they got from the council were unbeleivable
> 
> having said that if there is a bar there already should be no prob,your new landlord will likely help you as well,as he wants the 20% he gets from the sale and the increased rent from you,you just have to change name with council really so they know who to send bills too,you will get a visit from enviromental heath,if all is ok you will be unlikely to see them again,make sre you ask landlord and get it in writing,that no alterations have been done to the plans the council have
> 
> to sum up buying an existing bar is easier than converting a property to be a bar,a lot


If I was converting or the bar licence had run out on a bar, what licences would I need?


----------



## sensationalfrog (Mar 31, 2010)

crc said:


> If I was converting or the bar licence had run out on a bar, what licences would I need?


well i suggest you ask a lawyer not a forum,but the opening licence is what you need,how you get that i cant help with sorry,will be easier if the bar licence has just run out though,the way you get this can vary from area to area so speak to the local council as well,they can sometimes be helpful 

a further word of warning,dont listen to any crap an estate agent tells you


----------



## crc (Jul 4, 2010)

sensationalfrog said:


> well i suggest you ask a lawyer not a forum,but the opening licence is what you need,how you get that i cant help with sorry,will be easier if the bar licence has just run out though,the way you get this can vary from area to area so speak to the local council as well,they can sometimes be helpful
> 
> a further word of warning,dont listen to any crap an estate agent tells you


haha i know bout estate agents, will just take my dad with me, he's a builder and know's what it a good offer would be.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

crc said:


> haha i know bout estate agents, will just take my dad with me, he's a builder and know's what it a good offer would be.


I have a better idea for you.
Just write out a cheque for the money you estimate you will spend and post it to me.
By doing that you will save yourself a lot of hassle and you will feel the satisfying glow of doing someone a good turn and knowing your money has been put to good use.
From the number of bankruptcies in the construction sector here it would seem a lot of Spanish builders were unable to see a 'good offer'....


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

mrypg9 said:


> I have a better idea for you.
> Just write out a cheque for the money you estimate you will spend and post it to me.
> By doing that you will save yourself a lot of hassle and you will feel the satisfying glow of doing someone a good turn and knowing your money has been put to good use.
> From the number of bankruptcies in the construction sector here it would seem a lot of Spanish builders were unable to see a 'good offer'....


so.... in your view, the OP would be wasting time and money..... I had a similar thought.

Around here, there are quite a few Irish and and one Scottish bar..... none of them have anything at to do with Ireland or Scotland. Ask them what's irish about the bar and the point to the chilled cans of guiness (not even draught, but that horrible canned stuff that has to be sat on a vibrator to get head)... so not only would the competiton be other brits that run brit bars but Spaniards who've jumped on the themed pub bandwagon


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

dunmovin said:


> so.... in your view, the OP would be wasting time and money..... I had a similar thought.
> 
> Around here, there are quite a few Irish and and one Scottish bar..... none of them have anything at to do with Ireland or Scotland. Ask them what's irish about the bar and the point to the chilled cans of guiness (not even draught, but that horrible canned stuff that has to be sat on a vibrator to get head)... so not only would the competiton be other brits that run brit bars but Spaniards who've jumped on the themed pub bandwagon


I suppose it depends on the area.....the local free papers here have four pages of 'Bars for Sale'...some Irish, some British. Why would people come to Spain to drink in an English pub, I wonder?
I know of a guy in Estepona who opened a bar a couple of months back....some days he takes all of 5 euros.
I'm also amazed at the number of posts we get from people who seem to know nothing of the economic situation here. My guess is that most of the would-be immigrants never get beyond the dreaming stage which is probably just as well as many of them seem to be struggling in the UK.
Some British people seem to have an odd view of Spain. They seem to see it as a British colony. How anyone can possibly imagine that they can start up a business let alone make any money from it without a single word of Spanish -apart from cerveza, of course - is beyond me. Some of the posters seem to have difficulties communicating in their own language.
Then there's the fact that British tourists seem to be turning their backs on Spain and opting for either cheaper places such as Greece, Bulgaria and Romania or are going for long-haul destinations. Add to that the collapse of budget airlines and the cheaper package tour operators and Spain doesn't seem such a good investment to anyone who has run a successful business. The distinction between 'owning' and 'running' doesn't seem to impact on some people either.
Either on its own can be a nightmare....combining them could be a one-way ticket to the psychiatric ward.
The Brits seem to have abandoned this area this summer to the French who are here in droves.
So....un petit cafe francais avec les vins de France, le pastis et la musique de Edith Piaf....might be a minor money spinner???


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I've been down to Torremolinos a few times recently and yes, its heaving, but I've noticed there is a distinct lack of British holiday makers. Most seem to be Spanish and Germans! Even hotels that are deemed to be British seem to have more Spanish staying there - I'm one of those sad gits who peeps thru the fence to see whats going on and the overriding language being spoken around the swimming pools is spanish !

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jojo said:


> I've been down to Torremolinos a few times recently and yes, its heaving, but I've noticed there is a distinct lack of British holiday makers. Most seem to be Spanish and Germans! Even hotels that are deemed to be British seem to have more Spanish staying there - I'm one of those sad gits who peeps thru the fence to see whats going on and the overriding language being spoken around the swimming pools is spanish !
> 
> Jo xxx



You are not the only fence-peeper...


----------



## sensationalfrog (Mar 31, 2010)

jojo said:


> I agree, but its worth asking I guess!?! Sometimes people need to research their ideas and find out how viable they are for themselves! You never know!
> 
> The "British pub" where we have sunday lunch occasionally seems to be doing fairly well. Its run by a lovely (altho quite scary!!) Scottish lady in a back street of Fuengirola. Its in the sort of place you wouldnt think would bring many customers, but its always full when we've been there - alot of Spanish too!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


if that was heatherspoons,she has gone now,woman was a bit of a crook,ill tell you why if interested


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

sensationalfrog said:


> if that was heatherspoons,she has gone now,woman was a bit of a crook,ill tell you why if interested


Well I'm interested...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jimenato said:


> Well I'm interested...


maybe by PM


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

crc said:


> haha i know bout estate agents, will just take my dad with me, he's a builder and know's what it a good offer would be.



And watch out for "rent a crowd" I've done a few of those. An agent/seller wants a bar to look busy for prospective buyers and invites everyone and his wife for a free drink or two to make the place look busy!

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

sensationalfrog said:


> if that was heatherspoons,she has gone now,woman was a bit of a crook,ill tell you why if interested


yes a PM would be interesting :eyebrows:

Jo xxx


----------



## crc (Jul 4, 2010)

jojo said:


> And watch out for "rent a crowd" I've done a few of those. An agent/seller wants a bar to look busy for prospective buyers and invites everyone and his wife for a free drink or two to make the place look busy!
> 
> Jo xxx


I've already heard about that. My family members has gone round the bars I want to with cameras hidden to get a view without being obvious. I know it shouldn't be done, but you get a good view of the number of people in there.


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

crc said:


> I know it shouldn't be done, ...


Perfectly valid market research!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

crc said:


> So someone who wants to open a pub in a spain is a troll? WTF
> 
> on the real ale issue though, I may think bout that as one i'm looking at has a small cellar, although it's not a pub atm and would have to convert it.


I am a big real ale fan and I do miss my pint. But unfortunately there are several good reasons why it wouldn't work in Spain:

(a) there are no breweries here so you'd have to import it from England - that would cost a fortune!

(b) the cellar needs to be kept at 58 degrees Fahrenheit otherwse it turns to vinegar. You'd have to have a massive aircon unit to achieve this.

(c) Even if you keep it at the right temperature it goes off after a week or so, so your turnover would have to be very high.

(d) It shouldn't be served chilled, otherwise it loses its flavour. People would only really want to drink it in winter therefore - lager is much more refreshing in summer.

Hope that helps ...


----------



## crc (Jul 4, 2010)

From what I was told it could last upto 3 weeks in a cellar, although that's in the uk and I've never had one last that long so I don't know. haha.

Does ABV need to be put on price lists in spain as I know they have to or at least should be in the uk?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

There's a guy in Estepona who imports real Czech beer for his cafe. Don't know how he manages to cellar it as needed but Czechs (the world's greatest consumers of beer) are very particular about their pivo.


----------



## inysteve (Apr 12, 2010)

I would think opening a pub here on the coast now is a very brave thing, it was bad enough here in the 80s when there was some money about, be careful and good luck


----------



## crc (Jul 4, 2010)

It's not on the coast it's further inland.

I just need to know about ABV on price lists.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

crc said:


> It's not on the coast it's further inland.
> 
> I just need to know about ABV on price lists.


I've never even seen a price list in a bar here, let alone ABV!


----------



## crc (Jul 4, 2010)

it's alcohol by volume, it's the percentage of alcohol in the drink.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

crc said:


> it's alcohol by volume, it's the percentage of alcohol in the drink.


Yeah I know what it is. I'm sure there are EU regulations about displaying it and it is certainly printed on cans and bottles. But I have never seen a price list displayed in a bar here.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

crc said:


> it's alcohol by volume, it's the percentage of alcohol in the drink.


..... this is Spain. regulations apply only on days with a X in it


----------



## crc (Jul 4, 2010)

dunmovin said:


> ..... this is Spain. regulations apply only on days with a X in it


haha very true. The amount of people i know who fiddle accounts over there because it's cash in hand is quite a few people.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

crc said:


> haha very true. The amount of people i know who fiddle accounts over there because it's cash in hand is quite a few people.


did you ever have the Righthand seat?


----------



## crc (Jul 4, 2010)

dunmovin said:


> did you ever have the Righthand seat?


don't get that sorry.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

crc said:


> don't get that sorry.


having never heard of the nco rank of MAcr, I asked my mate (twenty years in treble 1 sqdn [eight of that was detachtment to 22 sqdn"22 rescues you"]) about your ranking and he said to ask if you ever had the right hand seat on the flight deck.


----------



## crc (Jul 4, 2010)

dunmovin said:


> having never heard of the nco rank of MAcr, I asked my mate (twenty years in treble 1 sqdn [eight of that was detachtment to 22 sqdn"22 rescues you"]) about your ranking and he said to ask if you ever had the right hand seat on the flight deck.


yeah i have, but bit random which is why i was confused.


----------

